# Tip jar, cup whatever...



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Yay or nay?
do you have one?
What is it and where?
Does it make any difference?

With Lyft I get tips about %65 to %85 of times.
With F'n Uber maybe %1 to %2.
Number of rides on Uber at least 7-8 times more than Lyft.

And thank you for your participation.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I don't have one. I let passengers tip for their sake and not mine.


----------



## America (Jun 8, 2015)

No tip jar, you'll get deactivated if Uber finds out about it.

Yesterday picked up 3 drunks from Wrigley, "my first Uber ride" folks. No problem. Get them back to the hotel and the one guy sitting up front knows how it works but the two in the back dont. Both start waving $25 each around.

I try to explain, repeatedly, that it doesn't work like that. Like talking to a brick wall, the one who understands Uber in the slightest is stumbling down the street so I have no help. Normally I don't try and get people not to tip me, but $50 is enough to get me in some shit if these guys figure out later how badly they messed up and decide to complain.

After like 3 minutes of trying to explain the ride is paid for I just take it. I'm taking it as them insisting, which they were.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I put a jar up that has my daughters name and "New Kidney" on it. Sorry Uber not a tip jar.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

America said:


> No tip jar, you'll get deactivated if Uber finds out about it.


If only!
I don't have one either but notice Uberman did in one of his videos. 
He actually braged about his 4 rides and $40 tips. So I thought if he can have one so can I.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I don't have one. I let passengers tip for their sake and not mine.


Most don't give a crap and are happy not to tip even if they know they should.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Tip jars are tacky, I don't care if its on a counter in a deli, its tacky. I have never ever put a tip in a tip jar, its practically begging, even worse on the center console of your car. I can tell you that I would tip without a tip jar but if you had a tip jar, I definitely wouldn't tip you. Well actually I would give you a tip, my tip would be to lose the tip jar. Also a great way for a cop to just look in your car and know without even having to ask that you are an Uber driver. Consider yourself lucky if you get a tip and be grateful for it.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

No tip jar,but I do have some ones folded and stored 1's in my cup holder next to my personal phone.
Got a surprise tip tonight. Some young kid and his 5 buddies on his first UBER ride, likely 18 or less. 2 bucks, nice surprise.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Tip jars are tacky, I don't care if its on a counter in a deli, its tacky. I have never ever put a tip in a tip jar, its practically begging, even worse on the center console of your car. I can tell you that I would tip without a tip jar but if you had a tip jar, I definitely wouldn't tip you. Well actually I would give you a tip, my tip would be to lose the tip jar. Also a great way for a cop to just look in your car and know without even having to ask that you are an Uber driver. Consider yourself lucky if you get a tip and be grateful for it.


Oh wow, condescension much? What makes you think that I don't know as much or more than you about what is tacky and what's not.
Did you read the par t where I said I don't have one in my car.
You want to give advise great just take the attitude of patronizing superiority out of. You ain't all that!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a midget in the trunk who steals PAX walets while they ride in the back seat. At the end of the night we split the tips.

No complaints yet.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I have a midget in the trunk who steals PAX walets while they ride in the back seat. At the end of the night we split the tips.
> 
> No complaints yet.


Dude you can't call them midgets, you are going to cause them to get short with you.......................


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Bob White said:


> He actually braged about his 4 rides and $40 tips. So I thought if he can have one so can I.





Bob White said:


> Oh wow, condescension much? What makes you think that I don't know as much or more than you about what is tacky and what's not.
> Did you read the par t where I said I don't have one in my car.
> You want to give advise great just take the attitude of patronizing superiority out of. You ain't all that!


Apparently you don't know what's tacky if you are thinking about a tip jar in your car. I don't really care if you think its condescending or how much you know or don't know or if you like my response. Put a tip jar in your car, or don't, it doesn't affect me in any way. You asked for opinions I gave you mine, now you don't like the way I delivered it? LOL, Not everything is going to be all wrapped up in a bow for you sunshine. Oh and "advise" is to give information, "advice" would be that information or opinion.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Apparently you don't know what's tacky if you are thinking about a tip jar in your car. I don't really care if you think its condescending or how much you know or don't know or if you like my response. Put a tip jar in your car, or don't, it doesn't affect me in any way. You asked for opinions I gave you mine, now you don't like the way I delivered it? LOL, Not everything is going to be all wrapped up in a bow for you sunshine. Oh and "advise" is to give information, "advice" would be that information or opinion.


Yeah well guess you told me.


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

I had one of those "little people" in my car once. I recognized him from a sci-fi show where he was the second lead a few years ago. I was so excited, wanted to ask for autograph near the end of ride. I did not recall his name when I leaned back and said, "Hey, you're that Dwarf Star, aren't you?


----------



## thatotherkevin1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> I had one of those "little people" in my car once. I recognized him from a sci-fi show where he was the second lead a few years ago. I was so excited, wanted to ask for autograph near the end of ride. I did not recall his name when I leaned back and said, "Hey, you're that Dwarf Star, aren't you?


This made me laugh more than it should have


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> No tip jar,but I do have some ones folded and stored 1's in my cup holder next to my personal phone.
> Got a surprise tip tonight. Some young kid and his 5 buddies on his first UBER ride, likely 18 or less. 2 bucks, nice surprise.


Got a ping from home today. Go over and pick up a somewhat elderly than me rider. Complaining how UBER took me a certain route to get to her. Well, that was my route. Uber wanted me to drive 1/2 mile away rom her to get on a freeway that ends in 2 miles with a stop light at rush hour. While in the proces of turning around after picking her up to go the short way, she is telling me I need to turn around. Oh, ok. I usually am fairly ok with riders telling me how to get there. Especially if not my neighborhood. But she seemed to be thinking that everybody drives the longer route to driver up the tab With a lengthy right turn to get off.

So the trip, shit! it's over to the local Walgreens. Mesa anyone? I hope that scrip is completed. She told me how her husband had died 5 years ago and had moved to SD from the Midwest last year to be close to her son. Sure enough we pull up and I get the dreaded " can you wait a couple minutes". 10 minutes later she emerges with a soon to be 3 rating. No apologies or excuses. On the way home she mentions "missing the ol'goat!" Uh oh rating now a 4 verging on 5 as I am feeling sentimental. I likely do not rate Riders down enough. Well we pull up and I am still half way thinking of throwing a 4 for her,but thinking of the default 5. But hey,at least I thought about giving a low rating. LOL But then she says "what was I thinking" as she starts digging in her purse for a 3 dollar tip on a 10 dollar ride. She then mentioned she had forgotten until getting out due to her headache until she saw my ones in a center console cup holder.
First confirmation that it works! Of course it also means most of those who do not tip must have bad vision or something. Of course she got her 5.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

We need to educate the customers in one way or another,Once they take away no show fees and hiding peoples rating, I know I wont last.If your not right at that curb I will drive right by the Pax as fast as I can.Im already down to 3 minutes after a snot come out of a legal seafood 4 minutes late with a shit attitude or the lady that was 4 minutes late and went on a 4 dollar ride before the cuts$$ of course.She decided to empty her nasty purse on my seat leaving random shit like sand and broken glass.She got her 5 stars cause she was older but I told her that kind of behavior wont get her rides.People love drivers being Random because it really detaches them from you in a human kind of way.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

KGB7 said:


> I have a midget in the trunk who steals PAX walets while they ride in the back seat. At the end of the night we split the tips.
> 
> No complaints yet.


That is unspeakably brilliant.


----------

